# Aircon



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just put the Air Con on for the first time this year


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Just put the Air Con on for the first time this year


 First attempt did not go too well. Remote batteries had gone flat. Then the one leaked condensate water, Sighhh, despite having then serviced first


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have taken one of the duvets off my bed,


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

I refuse to put ours on yet. Duvet came off the bed a couple of weeks ago, now just have a thin blanket - although that's too hot at the moment.

The interim action before putting the AC on is sleeping with the balcony doors open, screen doors shut of course, I don't want to get totally eaten alive as I sleep by the tiny winged monsters!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

An unintended consequence of the flat-building spree is it cuts off a large part of the sunlight and heat.

I've been sleeping with a heavy blanket ... still.


----------

